
Moving Meetup to the cloud - shrikant
https://medium.com/making-meetup/moving-meetup-to-the-cloud-1416b66f82cb
======
Endy
Thank you for posting this, it explains why I wasn't able to check my Meetup
for tomorrow AM from my browser.

Also, am I weird for thinking that this feels like a good way for Meetup to
get bought by Amazon, seeing as they're now most of the infrastructure?

